# Shutter sound on a Canon T1i



## Joseph Scibbe

I am trying to turn off the beep sound on my Canon Rebel T1i camera but can't figure out how to do so. Can anyone help?


----------



## LawrenceU

Is there some sort of fake shutter sound? If there is I can't help you there. I'm sure it is buried somewhere way down in all the menus. . . . as is typical with digital cameras.

What you may be hearing is actually the mirror flipping up out of the way so that the sensor can get a shot. That is how SLR and DSLR cameras work. The Canon Rebel T1i is notoriously loud.

I rather like the sound of the shutter and mirror on my Nikon F3. It is much quieter than many digitals


----------



## sastark

I'll have to check mine when I get back home. I think there is a setting under the Menu for turning off the artificial beep. You'll still get the mechanical noise from the shutter, though.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I love the mechanical "click" from the shutter but the artificial sounding beep is less than appealing.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Beep on/off is in the Menu under the first Shooting tab.


----------

